

EZAudio - An iOS/OS X audio processing and visualization framework - syedhali
http://syedharisali.com/projects/EZAudio/getting-started

======
maroonblazer
Really well done. I'm working on an app that needs plotting and have been
putting off implementing that feature for fear of the sinkhole it might suck
me down. Looks like this will do just the trick. Thanks!

------
rezaali
This is awesome, I've seen this in real life and it's so useful/fast for
creating audio visualizations and the examples are excellent to learn from!

------
gunn
[https://github.com/syedhali/EZAudio](https://github.com/syedhali/EZAudio)

------
syedhali
Glad you guys are enjoying it! @maroonblazer, I'd love to hear how it goes :)

